# Fermenting Jalapenos



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

Has anyone done this? I make sauerkraut and fermented cabbage, carrots, garlic mix, but haven't tried jalapenos. I've googled it but there seems to be a wide difference of opinion on the amount of salt to use with the peppers. I've got a bunch of end of the season peppers and already have some frozen and made into jelly.
I'm also open to any other jalapeno ideas!
Thanks!


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

I make a fermented Jalapeno sauce which starts out as a whole pickle chili I use a pickling brine made up of 250 ml braggs apple cider vinegar, 250 ml white vinegar, 500ml water, and 125 g pickling salt. Bring it to a boil and allow to cool.

Certified Bragg Organic Raw Apple Cider Vinegar is unfiltered, unheated, unpasteurized and 5% acidity. Contains the amazing *Mother of Vinegar *which occurs naturally as strand-like enzymes of connected protein molecules, 

I use this brine to cover a Demijohn (5 Litre) full of chopped red chilis and put air lock on and set for 3 months, and then blend and strain pulp though cheese cloth, and bottle. 

MM:viking:



SueMc said:


> Has anyone done this? I make sauerkraut and fermented cabbage, carrots, garlic mix, but haven't tried jalapenos. I've googled it but there seems to be a wide difference of opinion on the amount of salt to use with the peppers. I've got a bunch of end of the season peppers and already have some frozen and made into jelly.
> I'm also open to any other jalapeno ideas!
> Thanks!


----------

